# Polar boats



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking at Polar 21 cc. But I cant seem to find out much about these boats. I was wondering if anyone owns one or has any experience with them or if they are a quality boat or if I should stay away from them. Any info will help!

Thanks!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a polar 17' saltwater series skiff, and as far as I was concerned it was a great boat, they are more at the bottom end so the folks who own pathfinders, rangers, Cape Horns, and such will tell you they suck because they have chosen to spend MANY more thousands of dollars to have a better boat, and they DO ! It is what it is, an affordable boat, they do have a reputation for gel coat hair line cracks, but still a solid affordable boat.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

there is a guy with the name polar something i believe he has a 23 and see reports from him blue water fishing often he seems to like it believe he also did a motor swap but i could be wrong on all of this


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks for the info! if anyone has more to add please do


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Deep v or inshore polars?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Deep V


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Deep V looks nice...never been on one though


----------



## CasidyEvelyn (Aug 9, 2013)

CCC said:


> I had a polar 17' saltwater series skiff, and as far as I was concerned it was a great boat, they are more at the bottom end so the folks who own pathfinders, rangers, Cape Horns,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so great:thumbsup:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I was looking at Polars also... Are they out of business? There is Polar Kraft is selling Metal boats which google directs me to but nothing on Polar Fiberglass. I was looking on THT and found nothing really disturbing. If its out of business that means no hull warranty


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a 2003 19' offshore with yammi 115 4 stroke... probably one of my favorite boats... would have preferred it to have 150hp... drove great... really cut wave nicely, meaning good fuel economy...


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

i Talked to the owner yesterday and he said it was a Polar Boat, made by DYNASTY. so when i search polor/dynasty boats i can find out a litle more info on them, but stil not much. it seems like alot of them have problems with cracking hulls and spider cracks on the top deck. As far as I can tell they are no longer in buisness. which scares me a bit


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

2006, 07, 08 were not good years to be selling boats.... A lot of boat builders folded.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

the boat im looking at is an 08


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I know somebody who just bought a Polar 19 or 20 (new) and he seems to like it. He doesn't fish much, though. It's a pretty boat.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

A friend of mine has a 27' Polar CC and runs charters out of it. Not the driest riding boat I've ever been in, but it always felt solid and runs pretty well in most seas.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

does anyone know about these spider cracks I'm reading about on other forums? Or if polar/dynasty Boats are still in business?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

My Dad had an 18' CC Polar. It was a flat bottom beast. It rode about as good as you could ask for an 18' wood/glass flat bottom boat. I remember it spider cracked quite a bit around the hatch doors where the glass was thin and exposed the wood deck.
Your experience with a CC deep vee could be entirely different but I wasn't impressed with the flat bottom boat at all.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a neighbor who is the Yamaha rep. He has a Polar. Nough said.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I own a 2004 model 2010 which is a 21' cc w T top. It has been a good boat! I love the layout except that the storage boxes aren't dry. This boat has been outside on the uncovered lift and it does have some spider cracks in the gelcoat, but they seem very superficial. I have a yammy 150 four stroke and it is perfect. I have taken the boat 10 miles offshore but I watch the weather close. Based on my years of use I would recommend this boat. There are 2 others in our Marina and those guys would probably tell you the same thing.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't let a few spider cracks in the gelcoat scare you from buying the boat. I have owned a Pathfinder and I currently own a Canyon Bay. Both both boats are considered to be mid range to high quality boats and both have a few spider cracks. In fact, many boats over time will develop some spider cracks in the gelcoat.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

If the boat has over over 100 hours you will see many of the problems when you go look at it. Is this the "pampered polar" I bought a Mako with 20 hours on it and after 100 the cracks started to show up. All over the place. Everytime I went out. But I did run it hard.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

The boat has 125 hours on it... not sure what you mean when you say "pampered polar"?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Its the title of a Polar on CL.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

yes as far as i know it. but i have spoke with the owner some more on the phone and he did admit to several spots showing cracks and then he quickly changed the subject. so with that being said and all the research I have done on the boats, and the bad outways the good by ALOT! Im gonna pass on this boat! But Thanks to eveyone who gave me some input! it was very apprechiated


----------

